# Spanish Rallies



## edw45r24 (Aug 11, 2014)

Is anyone aware of any motorhome rallies in Spain during Jan/Feb/early March 2016; would have to be "wooftie" friendly.
Gracias


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

C&CC at La Manga

We are there now (off-rally though)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Do you mean dog friendly or is it a connotation for something else.

cabby


----------



## edw45r24 (Aug 11, 2014)

What were you replying to Dave?

Roger


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

this...

Is anyone aware of any motorhome rallies in Spain during Jan/Feb/early March 2016; would have to be "wooftie" friendly.
Gracias 

I suppose I should have quoted

Cheers

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> Do you mean dog friendly or is it a connotation for something else.
> 
> cabby


According to the "Urban Dictionary" the definition of "wooftie" is as follows:

Someone who drives the opposite sex wild with their essence.

I dunno about you but I might just avoid Spain this year. 0


----------



## edw45r24 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi Dave,
Sorry I confused things with my original reply to your post which should have been directed at Cabby.
At La Manga is there a separate rally section for motorhomers?
Thanks,
Roger


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The Camping and Caravan Club run lots of rallies in Spain. They will send you a winter sun booklet for £10, which gets refunded if you decide to join one of the rallies. We have never joined one but been on sites where they are situated. The rally marshals organise social gatherings and trips out etc.


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi be careful if you think the ccc is ok they have a £70 admin fee if you do not use there ferry booking, just back from the site very hot and swarming with flies .if you like paddling get some shoes, has the sea down at the front as a 4inc of red mud in it .from the fields when they had very heavy rain kenny


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

edw45r24 said:


> Hi Dave,
> Sorry I confused things with my original reply to your post which should have been directed at Cabby.
> At La Manga is there a separate rally section for motorhomers?
> Thanks,
> Roger


No rally specifically for motorhomers, caravans and MH's are in together - but there isn't any snobbishness that I could detect - we are all just glad to be in the sun.

There is also access to ACSI priced pitches (off rally) or long term pitches at site rates which , depending on how long you plan to stay can be as good (or better) value than the rally proper.

The rally usually gets sold out in Jan Feb and March but there has been some discontent due to the previously mentioned "penalty" if you don't book your ferry with C&CC so there may be spaces available.

If this proves to be the case, common sense will prevail and Brits who are C&CC members (and even those who are not) but are not on the rally, will be welcome to join in some events - to ensure maximum attendance and hence cost viability.

In my opinon - Gerry and Trish, the C&CC stewards, are a great couple who put the interests of the campers before the club and they are aware of the issues (and have some of their own...)

All site prices are on the "Caravaning La Manga" (not a mis-spelling) website http://www.caravaning.es/

C&CC Prices are available on their website http://campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/

Dogs are welcome - normal rules apply - on a lead, clean up after. (if only everyone did)

Regards the flash flood damage following a thunderstorm on Monday morning (early), there has been quite a lot of disruption to the site but the maintenance crew are actively addressing the issues by shipping in lorryloads of the gravel that they surface the pitches with and replacing that which was washed out of place.

Unfortunately (fortunately??) the site does slope gently towards the Mar Menor so all the water which would otherwise soak into the ground tends to run off the pitches and roads etc and flow down to the beach (which is man made anyway) resulting in an accumulation of red mud at the waters edge.

This will dissipate in time but exactly whose job it is to replace the sand on the beach is another matter. (campsite or local council)
Likewise the access "road" from the site along the water edge towards Playa Honda and the local Brit Bar "Brambles" is still flooded and muddy - this is probably the responsibility of the local council to maintain so I wouldn't expect much action there any time soon.

The flies have been a nuisance and nobody seems to know why this is the case this year especially - we all carry fly swats and try to keep score of how many "kills" we have registered.

Let me know if you need any more info or pix etc - I am here until April :wink2:

Cheers

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Great information Dave. 
However what was directed at me this time as I got confused as to which reply was for whom.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Eh??

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Let me know if you need any more info or pix etc - I am here until April :wink2:

Cheers

Dave[/QUOTE]

October to April now that's what I call a nice wee holiday :wink2:


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Jamsieboy said:


> Let me know if you need any more info or pix etc - I am here until April :wink2:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


October to April now that's what I call a nice wee holiday :wink2:[/QUOTE]

Oh yes - retirement is a wonderful thing









Cheers

Dave


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

HarleyDave said:


> October to April now that's what I call a nice wee holiday :wink2:


Oh yes - retirement is a wonderful thing









Cheers

Dave[/QUOTE]

I agree Dave - early retired myself and heading for Spain for January and February - Marjal Costa Blanca and La Bella Vista. Can't wait:grin2:


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi. We are on the rally.
To say it will take time to get things sorted seems not to apply to the site. Within days of the flood the roads were all clear and accessible, everything was back open. Within 6 days even the Boules Pitches had been reconstructed and they were destroyed by the flood. Well done to the site management and the Rally goes on stronger and stronger. So much to do at so little cost.
Frank


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Agreed Frank

I have been pleasantly surprised by the speed at which the site team have got things sorted

I even saw them clearing out the "front yard" of the permanent pitch of friends of ours on Sector A facing the main site road.

This is a particularly nice gesture since they weren't scheduled to arrive until today and that would have been a miserable situation to come to after travel from UK

I noticed the boules pitches had been reinstated - hadn't even thought about the sleepers floating off with all the water around

The coastal access track (towards Playa Honda) however remains looking like a mud bath - presumably waiting for the council to get organised...

Which pitch are you on? (We are on J59)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi Dave.
Haven't been down the bottom 'track' yet, but as the council only replaced the ramp a few days before the storm, I can't imagine them jumping into action too soon.
Over 55 units on rally already and its still only October.
We're on K70.
Frank


----------

